# party hardy



## mzreyes (Mar 15, 2009)

is EXACTLY what I did last night. This look was from last night, and the rest are from within the last week.









*face*
MUFE foundation and powder
msfn dark
lilicent b/c
petticoat msf

*eyes*
bare canvas and chartru paints
gorgeous gold e/s
bottle green e/s
swimming e/s
bitter e/s
humid e/s
llama e/s
vanilla e/s
cludbound e/s
sallys lashes

*lips*
lickable l/s
blankety l/s
malibu barbie l/g

this was from the party last night. Super drunk. My bf and I love red stripes. TO DEATH.















*face*
MUFE foundation and powder
msfn dark
margin blush

*eyes*
bare canvas paint
bluebrown pigment
moonflower e/s
plumage e/s
carbon e/s
llama e/s
vanilla e/s
tealo p/p

*lips*
looks like creme de nude l/s and lust l/g?










*face*
MUFE foundation and powder
msfn dark
I have no idea what blush that is

*eyes*
bare canvas paint
vanilla pigment
handwritten e/s
embark e/s
carbon e/s
llama e/s
vanilla e/s

*lips*
blankety l/s
partial to pink c/g














I did this look before..

*face*
MUFE foundation and powder
msfn dark
that pink blush from strange hybrid

*eyes*
bare canvas paint
clearsky blue pigment
indian ink e/s
plum dressing e/s
passionate e/s
llama e/s
vanilla e/s

*lips*
blankety l/s
sweetie cake l/g


----------



## shootout (Mar 15, 2009)

You are so ridiculously gorgeous.
And your brows are PERFECT.


----------



## jjjenko (Mar 15, 2009)

I love looking at your FOTDs!!! What do you use to line your lower lashline/waterline?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 15, 2009)

I love the green in the crease in the first!!! you look gorgousin all of them! HOT


----------



## nunu (Mar 15, 2009)

Love all of your fotd's, you always look fabulous!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 15, 2009)

Love all your FOTDs... especially love the first look!


----------



## gubeca (Mar 15, 2009)

great as always


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 15, 2009)

hot hot hot hot hot hot , thats all i can say .


----------



## Iffath (Mar 15, 2009)

Very pretty! thank you!


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 15, 2009)

wow awesome! still loving your brows mama..... flawless!


----------



## kariii (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd love to see a tutorial on ur blue and pink look. Its too gorgeous!


----------



## joey444 (Mar 15, 2009)

As always, LOVE them all!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fantastic!!!!!! Love love all of them especially the last one...so pretty!


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 15, 2009)

Your FOTDs are always perfect.. can never pick a fave!


----------



## Dice1233 (Mar 15, 2009)

all fantastic!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 15, 2009)

Every look is amazing, every single one of them.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 15, 2009)

so beautiful!!! love all the looks!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 16, 2009)

Fantastic looks!


----------



## rbella (Mar 16, 2009)

You are so talented that it hurts.  I love them all!!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks all


----------



## MissResha (Mar 16, 2009)

gorgeous looks, but i sooo heart the first one! (i'm bias to anything green lol)


----------



## This Is Mine (Mar 16, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I love your looks!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 17, 2009)

Fantastic looks! I love the green and the last looks.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 17, 2009)

You look beautiful in every Look you did. But my Favourite is the first one


----------



## User67 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm so jealous of your skills! I love when you post!


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 17, 2009)

I cant pick a favorite..I like them all..your so beautiful and talented..I love your post they make me wanna try something you did..yet it never looks like what it does on you lol


----------



## gubeca (Mar 17, 2009)

its amazing!! all the looks!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 17, 2009)

damn your skills are just incredible and add that to the fact that you are gorgeous and every look you do is amazing! seriously when i get married im gonna hunt you down and beg you to do my make up! lol


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 18, 2009)

thank you my pretties


----------



## chavezwifey (Mar 18, 2009)

you are so beautiful!!! may i ask what shade you are in MUFE? i think i'm your shade, i dont have a MUFE store near me so yeah, it sucks, again you are stunning and please let me know lol thanks


----------



## NauteeJo (Mar 18, 2009)

love them all!!! too hard to pic a fav!


----------



## MacArtist (Mar 18, 2009)

I always love your looks!


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 19, 2009)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 19, 2009)

Hot combos!


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 19, 2009)

all are hott! but i love the first one the most. i love your hair, what did you tell your stylist to do about your bangs? cuz i like how its not so much, cuz mine always get in my way!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 19, 2009)

Be-autiful!!!


----------



## versace (Mar 19, 2009)

wow so lovely


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

You are just too gorgeous!


----------



## macfabulous (Mar 19, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 19, 2009)

I love your looks, you are very talented!


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 19, 2009)

I really like the first look, super cute!


----------



## unkn0wn (Mar 19, 2009)

very well done. all of them. :}


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chavezwifey* 

 
_you are so beautiful!!! may i ask what shade you are in MUFE? i think i'm your shade, i dont have a MUFE store near me so yeah, it sucks, again you are stunning and please let me know lol thanks_

 
I am #34 in the Face and Body foundation and #207 in the powder foundation. HTH!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_all are hott! but i love the first one the most. i love your hair, what did you tell your stylist to do about your bangs? cuz i like how its not so much, cuz mine always get in my way!_

 
I think I just said I wanted shorter bangs, but still so they could be side-swept.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 19, 2009)

very nice..

mmmm.. red stripe


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 20, 2009)

yes! I was in HEAVEN when I first saw those 24 oz. bottles!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 7, 2009)

very pretty girl, i love all ur looks


----------



## ckalicka (May 7, 2009)

Wow... Don't really know what to add. All your looks are PERFECTION.


----------

